# Hyperthetical RV purchase question



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Just hyperthetically speaking... say I really liked an rv I saw in the US. What kind of costs would be involved in shipping it over, getting it converted and registered in the UK?

An example


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi snelly JSW rekoned £3000 for getting it over the pond, then 15% duty plus 17.5% VAT. and about £1500 to convert, or less if you do it yourself.

Olley

GO FOR IT!! you know it makes sense. 8)


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Shipping £2500 for 34 foot at the moment.

Customs at 10% of purchase price + shipping.

VAT @ 17.5 is purchase price + shipping + customs.

Shipping agent fees

Electrics £1000 to £3000 plus

Lights £300 ish.

First reg £38 with DVLA inspection.

Someone getting it to docks if you buy blind.

There will be more ex's but this is for starters :wink:

Pilfering either side of the pond at the docks (I lost some bits  )

Finally are you up for either buying blind or a trip out there and chancing buying a LEMON either way?

===========================================

_Saying this it can be worth it :wink: :wink: :wink: _


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Watch it Snell thats how I started with a hyperthetical Rv My Kontiki is now up for sale

From a total novice point of view the RV you have given as an example is going to be one of the heavy ones for sure Not car licence me thinks,
Condition and add suggest maximum/professional prep for sale, and at the buy now price plus all costs looks, expensive for year simular examples available here cheaper or about the same but already here and registered, and with less Miles on 
A m I right or wrong You RVers out there


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Geo said:


> Watch it Snell thats how I started with a hyperthetical Rv My Kontiki is now up for sale
> 
> From a total novice point of view the RV you have given as an example is going to be one of the heavy ones for sure Not car licence me thinks,
> Condition and add suggest maximum/professional prep for sale, and at the buy now price plus all costs looks, expensive for year simular examples available here cheaper or about the same but already here and registered, and with less Miles on
> A m I right or wrong You RVers out there


It's not the best example to have used (but it is hypothetical isn't it?) :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Shane

Hypothetical or not.....watch the width (whether it be on the "list" or not) and as RR rightly points out, watch the weight as well.

If you do intend going down the self-import route make sure it is 100% within the "realms of legislation" i.e. the "Joe soap" legislation and not the "big dealers" legslation (if you catch my drift) :roll: 

If you have a big glossy showroom, a flashy website or have won awards from Winnebago, you can ship pretty much what you like but if you are an ordinary bod....be careful 8O 

If you need any advice, just shout :wink: 

Cheers
Linda


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"If you have a big glossy showroom, a flashy website or have won awards from Winnebago, you can ship pretty much what you like but if you are an ordinary bod....be careful "

Linda,

As we know you are above sour grapes, what accounts do you have of personal importers being hit where large dealers have been allowed to register the same?

Dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

If you _really_ have the time Dave, simply trawl through all of the manufacturers websites and log the dimensions of some of the vehicles recently imported and offered for sale by some of the big dealers over here.
For example
http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/winnebago/tour/specs.php
or here
http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/itasca/meridian/specs.php
Then add handles, slide seals & awnings, and any other protrusions and correctly calculate the width and tell me they are legal.

Alternatively why not buy one as a private individual, ship it and then try to register it through your local DVLA.

Then tell the poor sod who recently shipped a Forest River C Class back to the USA (the same model Westcroft, I believe, had a fleet of on their fourcourt) that the DVLA made a mistake and his vehicle was bounced in error :roll:

I know you have read Eric Randle's "account" on his website so why are you asking me what proof I have that it goes on when the evidence is there in black and white? We have had our own problems registering vehicles this year which is why we have shipped nothing since March....and no, I am not above "sour grapes" as you put it, I am VERY angry about the whole bent set-up!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> ................... I am VERY angry about the whole bent set-up!


For what it's worth Linda, you're not on your own!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Its about time things got fairer then... where could you take this information so it would make a difference??


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Its about time things got fairer then... where could you take this information so it would make a difference??


B*ggered if I know Shane....DVLA haven't got a clue, Mr Randle gives the impression he knows but won't let on to anyone :roll:

We are all expected to accept it for what it is and carry on behaving like mushrooms! :evil:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Just a (cynical???) thought..... What if the DVLA have got into their heads that if they allow the "big boys" to import at will and clamp down on every other type of RV importer then by default they have some sort of regulation in place? They will have control over what comes in due to the importers being largely "distributors" for the manufacturers, so the stock will be mostly new vehicles being sold and this will get the older ones off the streets. The huge cost of a new RV will mean that the sales are very limited, so there will be only a few sold each year......
Not sure if I have communicated my thoughts correctly, but I hope you will see where I am going???

Keith


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I would however please ask people not to contact the DVLA for classification if they are not intending to import one as these enquiries can only make things more and more difficult for people who genuinely want to import one.

Please don't take offence but I have just been through the DVLA procedure today.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-21285-30.html


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I think in a situation such as this, it is evidence that is the key, you can't accuse a government agency of something unless you have plenty of evidence to back it up.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

What *Direct Gov* say's is:-



> The size of the motorhome
> The maximum size of a motorhome allowed in Great Britain is 12m in length and 2.55m in width. There is no maximum limit on the height, but if the vehicle is more than 3m tall, then the height must be measured and displayed (in imperial units and preferably metric as well) on a notice clearly visible to you as the driver.
> Parts of the vehicle that can be ignored when measuring overall width and length
> For width ignoe:
> ...


and also say's



> No plans to change the law
> 
> DfT has no plans to change the law on the maximum dimensions of a motorhome, or indeed of any other vehicle.


So i think anything Eric at Ichy feet says is hearsay at best :roll:

*Just seems some can twist the rules while ordinary mortal cannot*

*Direct Gov link press*


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm with Snelly's last post on this one. (Thanks John(RR) - only a couple of days ago I was looking for that DfT "no plans to change the law" that I was aware of but couldn't find again).

"bent" and conspiracy theory charges against the DVLA are a bit strong. I know a little about the public sector and while incompetence is rife, corruption is thankfully extremely rare.

So I will re-iterate my call for evidence (and I wouldn't give any credence to ItchyFeet's site by acknowledging there was any on there!) and back it up by saying:

1) If DVLA registration of a private importer of a certain model/year RV has been rejected on grounds of overall dimensions, and the same one has subsequently been successfully registered by a large dealer, and if on width grounds that model has a sidewall-to-sidewall dimension ovr 2.55m (because the individual may not have removed items the dealer did), then I welcome the opportunity to help that personal importer recover the situation or seek redress.

I am aware, as I have said before, that the DVLA registration does not certify the vehicle is road legal in the UK. But they SHOULD apply consistent standards.

2) If any purchaser from a large dealer of an RV with sidewall-to-sidewall dimension over 2.55m wishes to seek redress for being sold an illegal vehicle, I am willing to assist them provided they pursue the matter using the Road Traffic Act (and not the Sales of Goods Act - groan, what a lost opportunity that was).

And if the situation is not clearer by the Peterborough show, I'm going to take a tape measure and have some fun.

Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Not wishing to go off topic as I hope you see the relevance, what is the maximum car length? Is one in place? What about the size of some of the Limousines?
Sorry if you can not see the relevance

Steve


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dab an offence against the Road Traffic Act, surely only the CPS can instigate a prosecution for this sort of offence? After all I can't take you to court for speeding.

I thought that was why in the destination case they went the "sale of goods" way.

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Olley,

I suspect why they went for the Sales of Goods Act was through poor legal advice; indeed I wondered when I first read of the case whether they had a case against their own legal advisers, at least for the costs of the case they had to bear. I suppose in a nutshell the Sales of Goods Act is about merchantable quality, and if there is no problem getting insurance and there is a healthy new & second hand trade in many similar vehicles, by definition that's merchantable!

If an individual cannot persuade the authorities to pursue a case on their behalf, s/he is at liberty to do so through the civil courts, which have a lower threshold "balance of probabilities" rather than "beyond reasonable doubt", though this distinction should not be an issue if a case is pursued invoking the Road Traffic Act, where it should be a pretty black and white matter of fact.

I would LOVE it if someone buying a wide-bodied RV from a UK dealer would simply state in manuscript on the signed contract of sale that the sale was conditional on the vehicle being handed over in a state that is legal for use on UK roads. It doesn't take 10 seconds and the insight into the dealers's perception of the bottom line would be marvellous.

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Ooh Dave, you are so naughty, but I have to agree with every word. I too wondered if the "lost case" would end up with the losing party suing his legal advisers, in my opinion he certainly should have investigated the possibility.....
I am looking forward to someone giving you the opportunity to assist them when they find out that they have purchased an "illegal" vehicle, that story will make damn fine reading mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Lets just hope (please someone wake me up :lol: ) that this issue is resolved sooner rather than later.....

Keith


----------

